
Facebook Really Does Make Money - transburgh
http://www.marketingpilgrim.com/2007/08/facebook-really-does-make-money.html
======
run4yourlives
Actually, the fact that they're working on a new system supports the idea that
they _aren't_ "making money". You don't fix what isn't broken.

Of course, it seems logical that if they do build this system, they may make a
good deal from it.

